# étui avec clavier Bluetooth pour ipad 2



## elo_768 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

pourriez vous me conseiller une marque d'étui pour ipad 2 avec  clavier Bluetooth. J'ai beau regardé sur internet mais les gens se  plaignent souvent de la qualité des claviers et aussi de lencombrement  des étuis donc je m'y perds un peu .  Pour le moment celui qui semble faire l'unanimité est celui de Kensington mais si vous  pouviez m'en conseiller d'autres je vous en serai reconnaissante


----------

